# Finnegan and Chagall are SHOCKED!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty exciting. Two Canadian gals taking the breed! WOOHOO! I love the look of London, but it really shows how subjective it can all be.

Did you know that Allison Foley used to be married to Will? And they were the mentors of a lot of the younger handlers.


----------

